# Nazi's way of creating Super Soldiers(pervitin)



## Imosted (Apr 1, 2011)

*HITLER'S propaganda stressed the importance of keeping fit but in reality his soldiers were taking drugs.                                  *                               The troops were taking addictive and damaging chemicals to make them fight longer and more fiercely.
A  study of medicines used by the Third Reich exposes how Nazi doctors and  officers issued recruits with pills to help them fight longer without  rest.
The German army's drug of choice as it overran Poland,  Holland, Belgium and France was Pervitin - pills made of  methamphetamine, known today as crystal meth.
Thousands of Nazi soldiers were using the drug by the time the Soviet Union was invaded in 1941.
About  200 million Pervitin pills were given to Nazi troops between 1939 and  1945, research by the German Doctors' Association revealed.
A  pharmacologist from the GDA said this week: "The blitzkrieg was fuelled  by Pervitin. The idea was to turn ordinary soldiers, sailors and airmen  into automatons capable of superhuman performance."





         The downside to the scheme was that many soldiers became addicted to the drug and of no use in any theatre of war.
The  Nazi doctor behind the plan to prescribe Pervitin was Otto Ranke, the  director of the Institute for General and Defence Physiology at Berlin's  Academy of Military Medicine.
He found that the drug gave users  heightened self-confidence and self-awareness. On the eastern front,  where the fighting was the most savage of the war, soldiers used it in  massive quantities against an enemy that showed no mercy.
In January 1942, a group of 500 troops surrounded by the Red Army was attempting to escape in temperatures of -30C.
The  unit's medical officer wrote: "I decided to give them Pervitin as they  began to lie down in the snow wanting to die. After half an hour the men  began spontaneously reporting that they felt better.
"They began marching in orderly fashion again, their spirits improved, and they became more alert."
Towards  the end of the war the Nazis developed a cocaine-based stimulant for  front-line troops to keep them fighting despite intense fatigue.
The  drug, codenamed D-IX, was tested at the Sachsenhausen concentration  camp north of Berlin, where prisoners loaded with 20kg packs were  reported to have marched 112km without rest.
"It was Hitler's last  secret weapon to win a war he had already lost long ago," said  criminologist Wolf Kemper, author of the German language book _Nazis on Speed_.
The  plan was to give all soldiers in the crumbling Reich the wonder drug -  but the D-Day invasion of Normandy in June 1944, coupled with crippling  Allied bombing, scotched the scheme.
The Nazis, however, were far  from the first soldiers to take chemicals to help them during battle.  Chinese writings from 5000 years ago describe how taking ephedrine makes  "warriors fearless in combat".
The assassins, the medieval  warrior order who were the terror of crusaders, were called the  hashishin - after their fondness for hashish.
The 20,000 Zulu  warriors who nearly wiped out the forces of the British army in South  Africa in January 1879 were aided with a powerful marijuana-based snuff  to take during battle.
Analysis of the snuff has revealed that it  contained extremely high levels of THC, a hallucinogen, but with no  detectable levels of the chemicals that cause the sedative effects of  marijuana.
Many soldiers became addicted to morphine in World War I to take away the horrors of trench warfare.
And  in World War II the Nazis were not alone in seeking courage in  pharmaceuticals. Battle of Britain pilots were known to take stimulants  to stay awake to fight the invaders overhead.
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/nazis-secret-weapon-they-were-all-high/story-e6frea6u-1226032253133

So Seems like Nazis soldiers were fucked up drugs:s

I know that some fighter pilots in Iraq war was on amphetamines but this is interesting


This makes sense though after all the meth they probably started hallucinating and seeing jews like this.
[URL=http://img231.imageshack.us/i/jewmonster.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us
Kill all those jew monsters..


----------



## faller (Apr 1, 2011)

Kool read! Thanks for that!


----------



## SFW (Apr 1, 2011)

Imosted said:


> [URL="http://img231.imageshack.us/i/jewmonster.jpg/"]
> 
> Uploaded with [/URL]ImageShack.us
> Kill all those jew monsters..


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 1, 2011)

its pretty brilliant, if you ask me.

of course, the whole "super race" who doesn't drink or smoke or do anything wrong makes this plan completely contradicting and downright ridiculous... but that's what the Nazi regime was built upon: lies and deceit.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2011)

Hitler was hooked on drugs too!


----------



## Imosted (Apr 1, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> its pretty brilliant, if you ask me.
> 
> of course, the whole "super race" who doesn't drink or smoke or do anything wrong makes this plan completely contradicting and downright ridiculous... but that's what the Nazi regime was built upon: lies and deceit.



I was watching a documentary about creating the super race 2-3 months ago.
  it is about these twins





YouTube Video










It is about Dr Mengele. A Nazi Scientiest.
Josef Mengele - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 1, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Hitler was hooked on drugs too!


 
He got his meth via IM injection.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 1, 2011)

the japanese kamakazi pilots were also given meth, ironic since when I went to school in japan, they also said it was invented by the japs in the later 19th century, don't know for sure.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 1, 2011)

Great read, I didn't know about the names of these but it is pretty well known that the nazis used anything to get the advantage.  That cocaine based stimulant sounds crazy as coke normally has a 20 minute half life, hence why you constantly want more.  Great post OP.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't forget the Berserkers who may have used mushrooms or some other psychoactive to induce a trance like insanity on the battle field.....


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the OP, as I never heard of this story.

And the Kamikazes as well....B-woman.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 1, 2011)

*crack British Troops on lsd drugs. chemical warfare test*






YouTube Video


----------

